# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Under eaves extension

## rbalse

I am planning to extend a room under the existing eaves, with the new outside wall aligned under the existing guttering, and the top of the wall being protected by flashing. I would like to know how far out the outside edge of this wall can extend beyond the guttering before it is considered a roof requiring separate guttering?

----------


## Cecile

> I am planning to extend a room under the existing eaves, with the new outside wall aligned under the existing guttering, and the top of the wall being protected by flashing. I would like to know how far out the outside edge of this wall can extend beyond the guttering before it is considered a roof requiring separate guttering?

  I'm not a builder but I know enough about construction to say, DON'T DO IT.  Flashing or not, I see this merely an invitation for major leakage into the new wall and wherever else water manages to find its way.   
We (Moondog and I) consider that it would likely be OK if you keep the new wall inside the edge of the eaves, without any protrusion. 
Any self-respecting building compliance officer will refuse to sign off anything like this.

----------


## intertd6

you can push out a wall to the inside line of the fascia, very common way a gaining internal floor area without the need for any extra roofing area. Any further out & your going to have to stop the wind , rain & bugs from getting inside somehow.
regards inter

----------


## rbalse

> I'm not a builder but I know enough about construction to say, DON'T DO IT.  Flashing or not, I see this merely an invitation for major leakage into the new wall and wherever else water manages to find its way.   
> We (Moondog and I) consider that it would likely be OK if you keep the new wall inside the edge of the eaves, without any protrusion. 
> Any self-respecting building compliance officer will refuse to sign off anything like this.

  
Thanks for your comments. However, my project is only viable if I can extend 200+ mm beyond the fascia. I have seen many a new on-boundary wall (mine is well away from the boundary) built in this fashion where the face of the external wall is in perpendicular alignment with the face of the guttering and the fascia is set back, protected by flashing extending from above the guttering, across the top of the wall and down the face.
Best regards to Moondog

----------


## cyclic

> Thanks for your comments. However, my project is only viable if I can extend 200+ mm beyond the fascia. I have seen many a new on-boundary wall (mine is well away from the boundary) built in this fashion where the face of the external wall is in perpendicular alignment with the face of the guttering and the fascia is set back, protected by flashing extending from above the guttering, across the top of the wall and down the face.
> Best regards to Moondog

  It's basically your call as to whether you fit gutter to the added 200 mm or not but all that will happen without gutter is you will have a small amount of water running down the wall, after all, a catchment of 200 mm is not going to 
 cause you any great problems, however, I would not, under any circumstances, flash over the face of the gutter because should the gutter fill up and overflow for any reason, water will enter the room. 
Any flashing should be installed from up behind the gutter extending across the top of the extension and down the wall 50mm as a minimum.

----------


## rbalse

> It's basically your call as to whether you fit gutter to the added 200 mm or not but all that will happen without gutter is you will have a small amount of water running down the wall, after all, a catchment of 200 mm is not going to 
>  cause you any great problems, however, I would not, under any circumstances, flash over the face of the gutter because should the gutter fill up and overflow for any reason, water will enter the room. 
> Any flashing should be installed from up behind the gutter extending across the top of the extension and down the wall 50mm as a minimum.

  I did intend to flash behind the guttering to point quite higher than it. However, it is academic now, as I have decided to go the full catastrophe and go out by about 2.5 metres. Nonetheless, I would be interested to know at what point that flashing extension is deemed a roof in its own right requiring its own guttering. In another situation, I am looking at putting a small roof out to protect a doorway. There must be a point at which it legally requires guttering. 
Many thanks again

----------


## cyclic

> I did intend to flash behind the guttering to point quite higher than it. However, it is academic now, as I have decided to go the full catastrophe and go out by about 2.5 metres. Nonetheless, I would be interested to know at what point that flashing extension is deemed a roof in its own right requiring its own guttering. In another situation, I am looking at putting a small roof out to protect a doorway. There must be a point at which it legally requires guttering. 
> Many thanks again

  I personally have never seen any criteria for the situation but the idea of gutters and downpipes is to get the roof water away from the foundations, so if you can achieve this without gutters and without causing problems for neighbouring properties then you don't need gutter but you will probably have fun convincing a Building Surveyor or Council. 
When it comes to a small roof to protect a doorway then you would ideally either install a small gutter or use gable roll, with a spitter at the end, so when walking to the door you don't have to put up with water cascading from the roof which would defeat the purpose of the roof. 
I built a home many years ago which had no roof gutters and the earth around the home was formed as a small gully to take all runoff from the roof and surrounding area. 
The home was on acreage and did not cause any water problems for the neighbours and was approved by the Council.

----------

